# luft aus der federgabel bei langstreckenflug???



## zygote (22. Februar 2007)

hallo alle!
eine frage brennt mir auf der seele...muß ich bei einem flug (langstrecke) die luft aus meiner federgabel lassen? konnte mir bis jetzt noch niemand hinlänglich beantworten. ja...nein...hängt von der airline ab...??? ich weiß es nicht und mir ist die gabel zu lieb und teuer, als das ich da irgendein risiko eingehen möchte nur um zum schluß mit ner, durch überdruck zerfetzten federgabel am flughafen zu stehen...(oder so). 
vielen dank für eure antworten...
zygote


----------



## punkt (22. Februar 2007)

wenn es im laderaum einen druckausgleich gibt, brauchst du keine angst zu haben. ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man heutzutage keine bedenken haben muss, genau weiß ich es aber nicht. ruf doch einfach bei der airline an und frag nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (22. Februar 2007)

punkt schrieb:


> wenn es im laderaum einen druckausgleich gibt, brauchst du keine angst zu haben. ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man heutzutage keine bedenken haben muss, genau weiß ich es aber nicht. ruf doch einfach bei der airline an und frag nach.



im flieger gibt es ein druckausgleich wie bei 1000 meter höhe, auch im laderaum. Deswegen brauchst du keine luft auszulassen, weder bei den reifen noch bei dämpfer/gabel.


----------



## markka777 (22. Februar 2007)

lass die airline mal airlinern... gabel und dämpfer halten den niedrigen luftdruck aus... du mußt lediglich die luft aus den schläuchen lassen, denn die platzen...

es gibt keine unklimatisierten frachträume mehr, die sind höchstens kalt (nicht unter 0°), aber das macht dem material ja nichts... der druck entspricht dem auf 2500m höhe, das hält die gabel ja sonst auch aus... warum dann trotzdem der schlauch reißt habe ich noch nie verstanden... eine tüte chips reißt nicht...

habe mein bike schon oft dabeigehabt und ist noch nie was passiert (arbeite bei einer airline)...

viel spaß beim vereisen!


----------



## zygote (22. Februar 2007)

leute... vielen dank...das "beruhigt" mich erstmal ungemein...(unter anderem auch aus dem grund, weil ich keine lust habe mir ne teure federgabelpumpe zu kaufen). mich hätte es auch sehr gewundert, wenn es anders gewesen wäre. sonst würden da unten (im frachtraum) ja auch andauernd sprays etc explodieren.


----------



## Hupert (22. Februar 2007)

zygote schrieb:


> unter anderem auch aus dem grund, weil ich keine lust habe mir ne teure federgabelpumpe zu kaufen.



...Autsch, das schmerzt, (meist teure) Luftfederelemente durch den Wald scheuchen dann aber bei ner 20 Euro Federgabelpumpe (welche eigentlich bei jeder Luftgabel ohnhin dabei sein sollte) rumflennen


----------



## marco (22. Februar 2007)

markka777 schrieb:


> lass die airline mal airlinern... gabel und dämpfer halten den niedrigen luftdruck aus... du mußt lediglich die luft aus den schläuchen lassen, denn die platzen...



warum sollten sie?


----------



## Hupert (22. Februar 2007)

marco schrieb:


> warum sollten sie?



Ist dir noch nie nen Schlauch im Gebirge geplatzt?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Februar 2007)

Bei uns ist schon mal ein Airlinemitarbeiter daneben stehen geblieben und hat zugeschaut, dass wir die Luft aus den Reifen lassen. Dass in den Dämpfern auch Luft drin ist, wissen halt die wenigsten.


----------



## marco (22. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Ist dir noch nie nen Schlauch im Gebirge geplatzt?



bis 5500 Meter nicht


----------



## Hupert (22. Februar 2007)

Sehr schick... um nicht zu sagen beneidenswert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (22. Februar 2007)

Ist nicht die Druckdifferenz entscheidend? Wenn jetzt draußen (im Extremfall) 1bar weniger Druck ist, ist die Differenz halt ein bar größer. Also im Reifen 4 statt 3, im Dämpfer 16 statt 15 und in der Gabel 6 statt 5 (oder so ähnlich). Was sollte da passieren?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Februar 2007)

Einfachste Physik.
Die Gegenprobe ist auch recht einfach:
Verlangen, dass bei der Fahrwerksbereifung ebenfalls die Luft abgelassen wird.


----------



## markka777 (23. Februar 2007)

@ marco

keine ahnung! aber das ist wirklich fakt! schläuche platzen wenn du die luft nicht abläßt!

federelemte überstehen den flug schadlos...

wie gesagt, du hast im flieger einen druck der ca. 2500m meereshöhe entspricht, der differenzdruck ist bei einer spraydose, einer chipstüte und einem federelement immer gleich, allerdings platzt nur der schlauch... 

ist ein mir unerklärliches phänomen, aber fakt, wie gesagt, ich bin pilot bei einer airline und habe das jetzt schon oft genug erlebt, auch am eigenen leib!

@ zygote

echt ne schwache vorstellung, du hast keine dämpferpumpe?


----------



## chris71 (23. Februar 2007)

Tja, so ist das eben wenn Fliegen billiger als ne Dämpferpumpe ist.


----------



## hubabuba (23. Februar 2007)

Also der Druck auf Meereshöhe ist so ziemlich genau 1bar oder atu. Die Einheiten sind ja schliesslich entsprechend dem "Normaldruck" in der Vergangenheit definiert worden.
In einem Dämpfer hast du ca 10-15 bar. In einem Reifen 2-3bar. Wenn Du beides ins Hochvakuum stellen würdest, was den unendliche Weiten des Weltraums entsprechen würde, so wäre das so als wenn ihr jeweils 1bar Innendruck dazupumpen würdet.
Rechnet euch selbst aus ob ein Dämpfer 11-16bar und ein Reifen 3-4bar aushält.
Also ich glaub schon ....
Das mit den platzenden Reifen ist in meinen Augen ein Ammenmärchen.


----------



## marco (23. Februar 2007)

markka777 schrieb:


> @ marco
> 
> keine ahnung! aber das ist wirklich fakt! schläuche platzen wenn du die luft nicht abläßt!



Mit was fliegst du denn? Mig20?  
Ich bin ein bisschen überall mit dem Rad gewesen und ist es mir nie passiert. Auch am Kinderwagen platzen die Schläuche nicht, übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralphi911 (23. Februar 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Also der Druck auf Meereshöhe ist so ziemlich genau 1bar oder atu. Die Einheiten sind ja schliesslich entsprechend dem "Normaldruck" in der Vergangenheit definiert worden.
> In einem Dämpfer hast du ca 10-15 bar. In einem Reifen 2-3bar. Wenn Du beides ins Hochvakuum stellen würdest, was den unendliche Weiten des Weltraums entsprechen würde, so wäre das so als wenn ihr jeweils 1bar Innendruck dazupumpen würdet.
> Rechnet euch selbst aus ob ein Dämpfer 11-16bar und ein Reifen 3-4bar aushält.
> Also ich glaub schon ....
> Das mit den platzenden Reifen ist in meinen Augen ein Ammenmärchen.



Genau so ist es! Richtig erklärt! Flugzeugreifen platzen ja auch nicht!


----------



## zygote (23. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> ...Autsch, das schmerzt, (meist teure) Luftfederelemente durch den Wald scheuchen dann aber bei ner 20 Euro Federgabelpumpe (welche eigentlich bei jeder Luftgabel ohnhin dabei sein sollte) rumflennen





markka777 schrieb:


> @ zygote
> 
> echt ne schwache vorstellung, du hast keine dämpferpumpe?



wow ich bin zutiefst beeindruckt, dass man sich in diesem forum rechtfertigen muß wenn man als hardtail-fahrerin keine dämpferpumpe zu hause liegen hat. voll gut. nicht alle menschen auf dieser welt können mal so nebenbei rund 50 euro für ne gabelpumpe ausgeben, die zumeist unbenutzt zu hause liegt.  (wenn man übrigens im fahrradladen um die ecke ganz höflich anfragt, lassen die einen auch mal gern ihre werkstattpumpe benutzen...nur mal so als tip!)
...ich find obige kommentare überflüssig und am thema vorbei...außerdem ist meine frage mit "nein du mußt die luft nicht ablassen, weil im frachtraum ein druckausgleich stattfindet" ausreichend beantwortet. schwach ist wenn man sich über equipment und nicht über fahrspass, -kunst - können... (nennt es wie ihr wollt) definiert. ******* nochmal...keine federgabelpumpe tststst!!!
trotzdem danke für die antworten. zygote


----------



## the__scorer (9. März 2007)

dass die Reifen platzen wundert mich aber auch... es hat mir jedoch auch schon mal ein Kumpel von 2 geplatzten Reifen seinerseits berichtet


----------



## dubbel (10. März 2007)

mir platzt der kopf...


----------



## Yossarian (10. März 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Einfachste Physik.
> Die Gegenprobe ist auch recht einfach:
> Verlangen, dass bei der Fahrwerksbereifung ebenfalls die Luft abgelassen wird.


----------



## melbar-kasom1 (10. März 2007)

Das Problem ist nicht der Luftdruck im Reifen, sondern durch die Druckreduzierung in der Umgebung werden die Reifen überbelastet
1000mbar luftdruck    ...........   1x   Reifenvolumen    ltr.(reifen) * bar(reifen)
500 mbar luftdruck      .............2x   Reifenvolumen   ltr.(reifen) * bar(reifen)

so wie beim Gerätetauchen

Von 10 m Tiefe auftauchen auf 0m --> Verdoppelung des Lungeninhalts, wenn man nicht ausatmet zerreißt es die Lunge

Das passiert auch beim Fliegen in größerer Höhe mit den Reifen.

Die Reifen der Flugzeuge sind für höheren Innendruck und für für die größere Geschwindigkeit bei Start und Landung ausgelegt

Also wenn man die Reifen schon am Boden bis knapp an die Belastungsgrenze aufpumpt werden die wahrscheinlich platzen 

Luftdämpfer sind für wesentlich höhere Drücke ausgelegt, da beim einfedern die Luft sehr stark komprimiert wird und dabei höhere Drücke entstehen als durch die Ausdehnung in der Flughöhe


----------



## cdeger (12. März 2007)

Dieser Unsinn wird doch durch Wiederholung nicht richtiger.

Ob nun innen der Druck erhöht oder der außen reduziert wird, ist physikalisch das gleiche - für den Reifen (oder das Federbein), auf den eben infolge der Druckunterschiede gewisse Kräfte wirken.

Die Probe aufs Exempel? Reifen um genau 1 bar stärker aufpumpen als gewöhnlich - und wenn er das aushält, tut er das auch ohne Luftablassen im Flieger. Weil eben der größtmögliche Unterschied zwischen Boden (= 1 bar) und Weltraum (= 0 bar, also Vakuum) eben dieses eine bar ist. Punkt.

Vor Ärger mit der Airline bewahrt dieses Wissen dennoch nicht unbedingt. Denn die Brüder legen ja die Reisebedingungen fest ... und wenn sie darauf bestehen, muss die Luft eben abgelassen werden. Das wäre besonders ärgerlich, wenn man mit einer Reisegruppe unterwegs ist und nach einer Kontrolle dann alle die Kartons/Radkoffer öffnen müssen ...

Gruß,


----------



## sibby08 (13. März 2007)

Macht doch nicht so eine wissenschaftliche schau daraus.
Einfach Luft raus aus allem was mit Luft gefüllt ist und am Urlaubsort einfach wieder aufpumpen. Da bist Du immer auf der sicheren Seite und brauchst Dir auch bei Gabel und Dämpfer keinen Kopf machen ob ein noch evtl. bestehender Garantieanspruch erlischt. 

Viel Spaß im Urlaub!


----------



## hubabuba (13. März 2007)

Also bitte auch die Luft aus Euren Köpfen ablassen ...


----------



## easymtbiker (14. März 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Einfachste Physik.
> Die Gegenprobe ist auch recht einfach:
> Verlangen, dass bei der Fahrwerksbereifung ebenfalls die Luft abgelassen wird.


 

jep! also jeder, der mir beweisen kann, dass n reifen auf dem boden bei 1+3 = 4  bar nicht platz, im flieger bei 0 + 4 =4 bar aber schon, den schlage ich für den physik- nobelpreis vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K-Dieter (2. Mai 2007)

Hi, die Emotionen zu diesem Thema haben sich wohl jetzt etwas beruhigt. 
Deshalb hier ein paar Fakten: Der Druck im Frachtraum eines normalen Urlaubsfliegers, egal ob Airbus oder Boeing, ist bei Reiseflughöhe (typisch 30000 Fuß, 10000 m) genau der gleiche Druck wie in der Pasagierkabine. Der Druck im ganzen Flieger wird auf einen Druck geregelt, der einer Höhe von etwa 2000 m entspricht. Das sind etwa 0,2 Bar weniger als am Boden. Ich denke doch, dass niemand auf die Idee kommt bei einer Bergtour die Luft aus den Dämpfern oder Reifen abzulassen weil sie platzen könnten. 
Wenn einige Airlines so etwas verlangen, dann hat das wohl eher nicht-technische Gründe. Ich meide derartige Airlines. Die Bedingungen kann man ja meistens schon vorher im Internet lesen. 
Platte Reifen kann jeder erkennen, aber ob ein Dämpfer mit Luft oder mit einer Stahlfeder ausgerüstet ist? Trotzdem, Diskusionen mit dem Personal am Flughafen sind absolut zwecklos. Aber was soll die ganze Aufregung? Eine Dämpferpumpe sollte man sowieso dabei haben.


----------



## scottiee (2. Mai 2007)

am anfang des threads hat der autor erklärt, dass ihm/ihr eine federgabelpumpe zu teuer ist


----------



## da_dude (2. Mai 2007)

was passiert denn wenn ich im flugzeug pupse? ^^


----------



## UHU51 (2. Mai 2007)

K-Dieter schrieb:


> Hi, die Emotionen zu diesem Thema haben sich wohl jetzt etwas beruhigt.
> Deshalb hier ein paar Fakten: Der Druck im Frachtraum eines normalen Urlaubsfliegers, egal ob Airbus oder Boeing, ist bei Reiseflughöhe (typisch 30000 Fuß, 10000 m) genau der gleiche Druck wie in der Pasagierkabine. Der Druck im ganzen Flieger wird auf einen Druck geregelt, der einer Höhe von etwa 2000 m entspricht. Das sind etwa 0,2 Bar weniger als am Boden. Ich denke doch, dass niemand auf die Idee kommt bei einer Bergtour die Luft aus den Dämpfern oder Reifen abzulassen weil sie platzen könnten.
> Wenn einige Airlines so etwas verlangen, dann hat das wohl eher nicht-technische Gründe. Ich meide derartige Airlines. Die Bedingungen kann man ja meistens schon vorher im Internet lesen.
> Platte Reifen kann jeder erkennen, aber ob ein Dämpfer mit Luft oder mit einer Stahlfeder ausgerüstet ist? Trotzdem, Diskusionen mit dem Personal am Flughafen sind absolut zwecklos. Aber was soll die ganze Aufregung? Eine Dämpferpumpe sollte man sowieso dabei haben.



Endlich mal jemand der den Sachverhalt korrekt darstellt. Es gibt wirklich keinen technischen Grund im Flugzeug die Luft aus Reifen oder Federelementen zu lassen. Sonst müßte man konsequenterweise bei der Auffahrt zum Roque (2420m) oben auch die Luft ablassen - macht aber keiner und passieren tut auch nichts!

Grüße an die "Niederdruck-Leute"


----------



## gemeinerhund (29. Juni 2017)

was hier stand war blödsinn.


----------



## Yossarian (29. Juni 2017)

So ein Blödsinn. Ich entwickle Elektronenmikroskope mit Innendrücken von 10^-9 mbar. Also fast unendlich niedrig. Die implodieren nicht, denn die Kraft, die das Gehäuse aushalten muß ist lediglich 1 bar. Und das wird auch nicht mehr wenn du das allerletzte Molekül abgepumpt hast.


----------



## gemeinerhund (29. Juni 2017)

Recht hast du wohl. ich hab mich noch ein bisschen informiert.


----------



## cobaltracer (30. Juni 2017)

Habe seit Jahren diese. Ist klein und kostet kaum was. Es gibt ja auch kombinierte Pumpen für Reifen und Dämpfer. Braucht eigentlich jeder ambitionierte MTBler ne Dämpferpumpe


----------

